# "Was blüht denn da"



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Mai 2016)

Hi,

so langsam kann man ja mal wieder zum Pflanzenraten am/im/um den Teich herum aufrufen

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2016)

Dann fangen wir mal an:
1) __ Iris (Iris sibirica?)
2) Götterblume
3) eine Viburnumart
4)__ Moorlilie
5)Wolfsmilchgewächs (Walzenwolfsmilch ?)
6) __ Aronstab
7)Wisteriaart
8) ??
9) Apfel
10) ??
11) __ Sumpfdotterblume
12) ??
13) ??
14) __ Fieberklee
15) ??

Petra


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2016)

Nr 8 evtl. ein salomonssiegel, Nr. 9 eine __ Quitte oder evtl. Eine Magnolie, Nr. 13 __ Mohn?

Lg ina


----------



## Kolja (20. Mai 2016)

nr 5 Euphorbia polychroma
nr 12 primula japonica - Etagenprimel
nr 13 evtl. ein __ Nelkenwurz/Geum


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Mai 2016)

Hi,

so, ein paar sind schon gelöst (der Rest stimmt noch net/noch net so ganz)

1. *Missouri- bzw. Rocky-Mountain- Schwertlilie ( Iris missouriensis)*
2. Götterblume (Dodecatheon)
3. * Sumpfporst ( Rhododendron tomentosum)*
4. __ Moornelke (Helonias bullata)
5. *Sumpf- Wolfsmilch (Euphorbia palustris)*
6. *rosenduftender  Feuerkolben (Arisaema candidissimum)*
7. europäischer __ Judasbaum (Cercis siliquastrum)
8. __ Salomonsiegel (Polygonatum hybridum)
9. __ Quitte (Cydonia oblonga)
10.* Spiegelei-/bzw.  Sumpfblume (Limnanthes douglasii)*
11. __ Sumpfdotterblume (Caltha palustris)
12. __ japanische Etagenprimel (Primula japonica alba)
13. __ Bachnelkenwurz (Geum rivale - scheinbar ein echter Albinosämling)
14. __ Fieberklee (Menyanthes trifoliata)
15. europäischesa __ Pfaffenhütchen (Euonymus europaeus)


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Nr 8 evtl. ein salomonssiegel
> 
> Lg ina


 Meine Güte...und die haben wie selbst im Garten und ja: sie blüht gerade.
petra


----------



## pema (20. Mai 2016)

4) Helonias bullata....
bei mir auf dem Schildchen steht als deutscher Name : __ Moorlilie. Eigentlich richtig: Sumpf-Scheinnelke. O.K., die botanischen Namen sind sicherer - aber so mühsam.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Mai 2016)

pema schrieb:


> 4) Helonias bullata....
> bei mir auf dem Schildchen steht als deutscher Name : __ Moorlilie. Eigentlich richtig: Sumpf-Scheinnelke. O.K., die botanischen Namen sind sicherer - aber so mühsam.
> petra



Hi Petra,

unter Moorlilie ist eigentlich eine seltene heimische Moorpflanze, der gelbblühende __ Beinbrech (Narthecium ossifragum) im Umlauf


----------



## pema (21. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß Frank,
die hab' ich nämlich auch im Moorbeet. - Bei der steht übrigens auch - richtigerweise - __ Moorlilie auf dem Schildchen.
Was lernen wir daraus: man soll nicht allen Schildchen glauben.
petra


----------



## pema (21. Mai 2016)

Noch ein Versuch:
Nr. 6 ist eine __ Calla (keine Ahnung welche Sorte).

petra


----------



## toschbaer (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich will Dir mal helfen - Frank
_Euonymus europaeus

LG_


----------



## toschbaer (21. Mai 2016)

und ein klares vielleicht- _Cercis siliquastrum
Ich habe ein zu raues Klima für dieses Weichei_


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2016)

und wieder 2 Posten zum affüllen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Noch ein Versuch:
> Nr. 6 ist eine __ Calla (keine Ahnung welche Sorte).
> 
> petra



nee, das ist schon wie die normalen Aronstäbe ne Waldpflanze. Kommt aus Asien (die Gattung ist schwerpunkmäßig in Asien verbreitet (die Hälfte der rund 180 Arten kommt aus China), 2 Arten kommen aus Nordamerika und 3-4 aus Ostafrika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2016)

bei den noch fehlenden muß ich wohl mal ein paar Hinweise geben

1. eine Museumsschlachtschiff-Blume

3. ne giftige Bierzutat bei den Russ

5. Säuglingsnahrung von nem aquatischen Caniden

6. brennendes Motorenteil mit dem Wohlgeruch immer dornenlosen Gartenpflanzen

10. reflektierendes schnelles Essen


----------



## Kolja (23. Mai 2016)

Schön umschrieben!

Nr. 5. Euphorbia palustris

Nr. 10 Brechnuss _Strychnos nux-vomica_


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Mai 2016)

hatte die fehlenden Pflanzen heute morgen gegen 7.30 schon aufgelöst - siehe rite Einträge in Liste auf Seite 1


----------



## Kolja (23. Mai 2016)

Naja, hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.

Gerne mehr.


----------



## pema (23. Mai 2016)

Also Frank...,
das nächste Rätsel bitte auch für Dummys. Wer kennt denn schon solche Pflanzen.
Aber bitte: mach mal weiter - macht immer Spaß.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2016)

Hi Petra,

die sind doch alle hier im Lexikon zu finden (naja, die __ Feuerkolben und __ Sumpfblume stehen noch unter den 250 Arten "Trockener Boden" die noch net wieder eingespielt wurden)

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo Frank!
Unser Gärtner hat diese Blume (Lilie-Art) aus Mallorca mit gebracht, sie macht viele Ableger bzw. Brutzwiebeln. Die Blüte( sehr groß) entspringt aus dem Stamm, ist weiß mit einem Hauch rosé in der Mitte.
Die Zwiebel selbst ist nur im untersten drittel mit Erde bedeckt/ aufgesetzt.
Was kann es sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2016)

Hi Ron,

gibt's da auch ein Foto der Blüte?

so kann das alles mögliche von Amaryllidaceae sein (ist jedenfalls keine __ Lilien-Art)

__ Amacrinum/__ Crinodonna, Crínum oder Hippeastrum

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2016)

Ne Frank, leider nicht oder noch nicht,denn meine haben noch keine Blüte hervor gebracht.
In der Firma hat schon mal eine geblüht ca. so groß wie eine 3/4 Faust. Es gibt jeweils nur eine Blüte und wie gesagt aus den Stiel heraus.
Mit Deiner Vermutung auf ein __ Amaryllis-Gewächs ist gut, ich hatte auch schon den Gedanken, denn so wie die Zwiebel sitzt und die Art der Blattform,  .....leider hat sie keinen Stiel.
Habe Heute ein neues Foto gemacht; 
Sobald es den Anschein einer Blüte gibt wirst Du informiert / teilhaben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2016)

Hi Ron,

sah die Blüte von der Form her so ähnlich aus?


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2016)

100% weiß ich es nicht mehr, wahr aber so ähnlich! ...... komm wenn sie blüht stelle ich ein Foto ein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2016)

sollte dann ne Crinum (Hakenlilie) sein,

das bei mir ist ne __ Amacrinum, ne Hybride aus der südafrikanischen __ Amaryllis belladonna (von der stammt die Färbung und die herbstliche Blütezeit) und ner Crinum-Art - von der ist u.a. die Blütenform und die "langer Hals" bildende Zwiebel


----------



## Rayeddie (28. Mai 2016)

Auch von mir mal ein pflanzenrätsel


----------



## Rayeddie (29. Mai 2016)

Und noch ein Baum


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2016)

Hi Reyeddie,

Indigofera und Chionanthus kennt sonst scheinbar keiner

MfG Frank


----------



## Rayeddie (2. Juni 2016)

Das habe ich mir fast gedacht das Du der einzige bist der die kennt.
Gibt es wohl auch nicht so häufig und deswegen mag ich solche Exoten.


----------



## toschbaer (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
der Schneeflockenbaum hat es bei mir diesen Winter nicht überstanden
und der zweifarbige Indigo ist Winterhärter als der einfarbige.
Werde mal ein Bild einstellen wenn er blüht

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2016)

ich hatte vor Jahren auch schon mal einen veredelten Schneeflockenstrauch gepflanzt, nach net mal 2 Jahren gammelte er leider an der Veredlungsstelle weg. Die nächsten 3 Jahre trieb dann die Unterlage Fraxinus ornus durch bis sich hungrige Wühlmäuse darüber hermachten


----------



## Rayeddie (2. Juni 2016)

Der Schneeflockenbaum ist jetzt das 2te Jahr da und der Indigo das 3te Jahr und toitoitoi Gedeihen sie Supi.selbst mein Mailänder __ Flieder sich das 4te Jahr wächst und blüht toll.Liegt wohl am wärmeren Klima hier im Rheimaingebiet.


----------



## samorai (5. Sep. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> i Ron,
> 
> gibt's da auch ein Foto der Blüte?
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank!
Jetzt ist die Blüte da, endlich!
Weil es so schlechtes Wetter bei uns ist habe ich sie in's Gewächshaus verband, um  Beschädigungen an der Blüte zu vermeiden.
Mit einem __ Amaryllis- Gewächs hat sie starke Ähnlichkeit; ....die "aufgesetzte" Zwiebel aber auch die Wurzeln sind genau wie bei einer Amaryllis,dick und hell.
Schau aber selbst!       
In dem Blütenstand warten (nach letzter Zählung); bis zu vier Blüten!


----------



## samorai (9. Sep. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> In dem Blütenstand warten (nach letzter Zählung); bis zu vier Blüten!


Muss mich verbessern, zwei sind offen links, eine öffnet sich morgen rechts und dann habe ich noch mal 5 gesichtet.
Einmal natura  und mit Blitz um die Blüten vom Umfeld zu trennen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Sep. 2016)

Hi Ron,

das hilft schon weiter. Ist ne Crinum (Hakenlilie) - Google mal Crinum x powelli

(meine x __ Amacrinum - __ Amaryllis belladonna x Crinum - werden dieses Jahr keine Blüten bekommen. Der 90l Speiskübel stand das ganze Jahr vergessen hinter der __ Kobushi-Magnolie rum und hatte kein Wasser und Dünger gesehen)

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (10. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Frank!
So etwas schönes vergißt Du einfach!
Ich gockle mal!
Schönes WE und Danke für Deine Antworten!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Sep. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Frank!
> So etwas schönes vergißt Du einfach!



das kommt davon wenn das Grünzeug wegen Gerüstbau im Mai von seinem "normalen" Standort entfernt und in ne Ecke getragen wird wo Mann außer beim mähen kaum mal hingeht/nachschaut


----------



## samorai (10. Sep. 2016)

Naja wenn noch etwas leben da ist, in unserer Gegend währe sie vertrocknet. Land Brandenburg ist zwar mit eines der Wasserreichsten Länder der Republik, dennoch sieht es ganz schön mager aus, was aus den Wolken fällt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Sep. 2016)

Hi Ron,

bei mir hier hats schon seit Ende Juni net mehr merklich geregnet. Aber da die alten Knollen der x __ Amacrinum mit ihren fast 30cm Durchmesser genug Wasser gespeichert haben kommen sie ganz gut über die Runden (sind immer noch sattgrün)


----------



## samorai (10. Sep. 2016)

Hi Frank!
30 cm Durchmesser ist ja gigantisch, meine Zwiebeln sind um die 10 cm.
Welches Alter haben Deine Pflanzen, ca.?
Was mir noch auf der Zunge brennt;   Ich hätte gerne etwas mehr Farbe in der Blüte, d.h. kreuzen,dazu ist aber nur die Belladonnen-Lilie geeignet, habe nur Feuerlilien im Angebot und was währe denn mit einer roten __ Amaryllis.
Also wenn ich die Hakenlilie vorziehe und den Pollen der Feuerlilie im Kühlschrank aufbewahre, wird das was?
Habe aber dann bestimmt schon 3000 Versuche meiner Vorgänger ignoriert, oder?


----------



## Kuni99 (10. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

also ich sehe auf den Bildern ein sehr schönes _Crinum moorei_. Der Blattschopf ist bei _C_. x _powellii_ mehr oder weniger zweizeilig, bei _C. moorei_ geht er in alle Richtungen. _C. moorei_ duftet auch ganz intensiv.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

